# Radar/Speed Guns



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

Would anyone know where I could purchase one of those radar/speed guns here in Canada. Preferably in the southern Ontario area. I could order them from the states but I don't want to go that route. If there is a location close to Brantford that I could drive to, that would be excellent. If it's too far away I'd like to order it over the net from a Canadian dealer and have it delivered to my home address. I'm interested in something like the Bushnell Velocity Speed Gun / Sports Radar Gun 101911 or Bushnell Speedster II Radar Speed Gun - Handheld Cordless 101900. They both were at the low end of the price scale.

Thanks.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why do you want one?


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

Lars said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want one?


I have a bunch of idiots that race up and down my dead end street way over the posted 40 kliks. They do this so many times a day they'd put a Fed-X terminal to shame. My neighbour and I and a few others have yelled at these clowns but it doesn't sink in that they'll kill someone one of these days. Hopefully no one else but themselves. I've measured the distance between 3 hydro poles with the centre one at the end of my driveway and used a digital stop watch to time them but it's a hassle. With the price of gas these days and how they do this all day long I wonder how they support themselves. I get the feeling they are drug couriers that deliver with just in time service. I've taken a few digital photos of them, recorded the plates, and will present the cops with the info. I might even try out an old analog Sony Camcorder. After mentioning the problem about speeders to my brother he showed me his radar gun, a Bushnell for about $150.00. I was impressed when he tried it out on the traffic in front of his place and really enjoyed the drivers hitting the brakes and looking at their speedometers even though they really couldn't get up to high speed on his street because of the corners on it. My street is about a quarter mile long, straight and where I live, they hit top speeds. They know they're breaking the speed limit but they drive by with their noses up in the air and sucking on cell phones. That's if I can see them through their heavily tinted windows. There's other places to speed but not on a street such as mine which is narrow, has a lot of children living on it, and doesn't go anywhere. As far as I see it these jokers are nothing but ignorant and arrogant, gutter trash to do this day in and day out. Probably so high that they have absolutely no comprehension that they're driving. They're also the same ones that don't bother stopping at stop signs and signalling turns & lane changes. Also they're the breed that loves to tailgate. A menace not only on the street but to society as a whole.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Could you not be charged for impersonating a cop playing with a radar gun at the side of the road? I'm sure thats not your plan, but anyway.

I know the breed you speak of. I've noticed something, they really seem to behave when they see a light coloured large car. I've got a light silver intrepid and all the Hondas and Acuras are on their best behavior until they get up close enough to see i'm not a cop.  


Buy an old white crown vic and park it on the street, or better yet in your laneway nose sticking out with a couple dummies inside it.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Bushnell Corporation of Canada
25A East Pearce St.
Richmond Hill, Ontario L4B 2M9
Important Phone Numbers:
Local Phone - (905) 771-2980
Other - (800) 361-5702
Local Fax - (905) 771-2984
Other Fax - (800) 661-3254


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

I just ordered my gun from Royal Distributing. I doubt if I'm breaking any laws by checking how fast these social misfits continually race up and down this extremely short, narrow, populated, 40 klik max posted residential street. You'd think drug couriers would show a little more discretion plying their trade. I guess they're nipping a bit too much of their wares.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Gene B said:


> I just ordered my gun from Royal Distributing. *I doubt if I'm breaking any laws* by checking how fast these social misfits continually race up and down this extremely short, narrow, populated, 40 klik max posted residential street. You'd think drug couriers would show a little more discretion plying their trade. I guess they're nipping a bit too much of their wares.


Close enough, I guess!

Suppose these are drug couriers though, who see someone with something like a gun pointed at them.

"You'd think drug couriers would show a little more discretion..."

Famous last words.

Also, let's say this works and they get tickets: even though they may be thick, they may be able to figure out who caused this minor annoyance. Feel free to set out your best china for when they visit.

Why not see what the cops will do without the "proof" of speeding? They're just as likely to take your word for that.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Why not see what the cops will do without the "proof" of speeding? They're just as likely to take your word for that.


Been there! The answer is "nothing". The cops will not "take your word" for anything without incontrovertible evidence. You will have to be prepared to identify the 'perps' and provide proof that your speed measurement is accurate when/if it gets to court. We had a similar problem and this is what we were told by several OPP officers including a local commander.

If these really are drug couriers/pushers/dealers you should be aware of the relatively high risk of retaliation as in drive-by-shooting, arson, etc....


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd suggest Speed Bumps ... annoying but they work for yah 24 hours a day


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Gene B said:


> I have a bunch of idiots that race up and down my dead end street way over the posted 40 kliks.


Do what my dad and I did on his street we video taped 8 hours of video of idiots running the stop sign and speeding down the street, afterwards we took the tape to the cops and they set up a speed trap and a cop to watch out for people running the stop sign in one week they caught over 300 people speeding or running the stop sign, in the mean time as well we petitioned the City to lower the speed limit to 30kph and put in speed bumps so far the limit has been lowered but no speed bumps yet.

Laterz


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Interesting subject. I noticed one day that someone set up a portable radar with a LED display below on the side of my street. You couldn't help but notice it with the orange cones around it. I was wondering if it was to emphasize to a few people that they were going over the speed limit. Especially of note is this big school bus which seems to take the bend in the crescent of the street at full speed - the driver should know better being a school bus driver. There are alot of kids on the street. I've even noticed the cops keeping an eye out on a couple of the intersections in the area.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Radio Flyer said:


> I'd suggest Speed Bumps ... annoying but they work for yah 24 hours a day


Get some PL premium construction adhesive and some 2x4's and glue them to the street.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Just call the police non-emergency line and report what's going on. If the police in your area are any good, they'll set up speed traps and start catching the bad guys in no time...


----------

